# Does freebsd 7.2 support multi default gateway?



## darleter (Oct 29, 2009)

Does freebsd 7.2 support multi default gateway?
if freebsd support it ,how can i use it.
thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2009)

FreeBSD has one _default_ gateway. You can use tools like route(8) or pf(4) (pf.conf(5)) to use different gateways for different destination networks, or to use more than one gateway in e.g. round-robin or random fashion.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken you can use multiple routing tables and as such have multiple default gateways. IIRC this is available in 7.1 and above.

You will need to compile your kernel with the ROUTINGTABLES option. Then you can use setfib(1) to select a routing table.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a matter of idiom I guess. I wouldn't call those _default_ (as in: 'lacking other settings') gateways anymore, but 'routing gateways' or 'preferred gateways'


----------



## phoenix (Oct 29, 2009)

Wasn't multi-fib support added post-7.2, so you'd need to upgrade to 7-STABLE (or 8.0-RC2) to get it?


----------



## darleter (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks all for your post.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Wasn't multi-fib support added post-7.2, so you'd need to upgrade to 7-STABLE (or 8.0-RC2) to get it?





> HISTORY
> The setfib utility appeared in FreeBSD 7.1.


What use would setfib be without multi-fib support?


----------

